# Hey i'm new and just bought a sentra!



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

14 days old..
Bought a sentra 1.8S special edition
MSRP was around 17,600 or somethin like that

came with 16inch rims
subwoofer + amps
9 speaker system
6 cd changer
power everything with keyless entry
se-r seats
se-r grill
fog lights
spoiler
slightly tinted windows

i was wondering how much this would be worth in about a year?
cuz i'm thinking of selling it to buy a new car for at most, $1000 loss from what i bought it for, i will say the price a lil later on...

it's my first time haggling and i got pretty ripped off... -.- but at least i didnt buy it for MSRP

also everyone says its a nice car =D gotta love it.. but i need to change the front lights to the SE-R lights... any idea where to get it cheap? even ebay sells for $200


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

welcome 
the car will be worth about $5 in a year lol. crappiest resale ever. as far as the headlights for the 04/05, i checked ebay and i've never heard or this company or talked to anyone else that's tried them. i'd say go for it, 200 bucks isn't bad. just make sure you re-seal them before you put them on the car. most of the aftermarket companies don't seal them properly and you'll have condensation pretty much right away


----------



## piercer (Dec 29, 2004)

you could have got a spec v for that price. i would say the car will be worth maybe 11 or 12 grand in a year. sounds like you got ripped.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Be nice, atleast he's not driving a daewoo


----------



## piercer (Dec 29, 2004)

just tellin it like it is . he wanted to know


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

piercer said:


> you could have got a spec v for that price. i would say the car will be worth maybe 11 or 12 grand in a year. sounds like you got ripped.


if i can sell for 12 grand i would still be happy to sell since i got it for 13..
workin on my daily journal of daily miles and when, where bird shit hits and how it was washed and trying to keep the mileage exact at 3750 in exactly 3 months for maintenence... hope that helps on resale


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

b15chik said:


> welcome
> the car will be worth about $5 in a year lol. crappiest resale ever. as far as the headlights for the 04/05, i checked ebay and i've never heard or this company or talked to anyone else that's tried them. i'd say go for it, 200 bucks isn't bad. just make sure you re-seal them before you put them on the car. most of the aftermarket companies don't seal them properly and you'll have condensation pretty much right away


any tutorials on how to seal it?? i havnt drove the car for 2 days cuz of the lights.. =/


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

damonfong0 said:


> any tutorials on how to seal it?? i havnt drove the car for 2 days cuz of the lights.. =/


basically you just re-seal all the pieces around the actual plastic part of the headlight with some kind of silicone....with those aftermarket lights i'd be willing to be you stick them underwater you will get bubbles from holes


----------



## SERISH (Oct 27, 2004)

u got ripped off .. my girl just got one the same for 10000


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

b15chik said:


> basically you just re-seal all the pieces around the actual plastic part of the headlight with some kind of silicone....with those aftermarket lights i'd be willing to be you stick them underwater you will get bubbles from holes


stick them under water? im confused now... -.- i have silicone, but it is kinda chrome in color.. wouldnt it make an outline?


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

SERISH said:


> u got ripped off .. my girl just got one the same for 10000


10k was not bad!! must be like 8k before out the door tax n license n stuff... i need a guide on how to haggle!!! i dont even see kia's here for that cheap i didnt kno sentras sukked that much it looked like a nice car... -.-
if i sell it now... would it sell for 12k? since sum1 sed 1 year later it would be around 11 or 12k .... i need a civic now


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

congrats, and yes, if you paid 17k for that thing, they bent you over for hours.

my 01 stickered at 15,700 and I paid 12,900 out the door, brand spankin new.

Ain't no 1.8 powered sentra worth that much. Hell, i wouldn't pay that much for a spec v!


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

damonfong0 said:


> stick them under water? im confused now... -.- i have silicone, but it is kinda chrome in color.. wouldnt it make an outline?


i just meant that if you put the aftermarket headlights under water, i'm willing to bet they weren't sealed right and water would get in. i would recommend getting a matching color to re seal the headlights (should be black) it's going to look pretty bad with different colors. these are ones you bought from ebay or somewhere correct? if they are from the dealership you don't need to mess with them


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

b15chik said:


> i just meant that if you put the aftermarket headlights under water, i'm willing to bet they weren't sealed right and water would get in. i would recommend getting a matching color to re seal the headlights (should be black) it's going to look pretty bad with different colors. these are ones you bought from ebay or somewhere correct? if they are from the dealership you don't need to mess with them


how much do you think it is from the dealership?

...  is there haggleing with headlights at dealerships? :thumbup:


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

chimmike said:


> congrats, and yes, if you paid 17k for that thing, they bent you over for hours.
> 
> my 01 stickered at 15,700 and I paid 12,900 out the door, brand spankin new.
> 
> Ain't no 1.8 powered sentra worth that much. Hell, i wouldn't pay that much for a spec v!


lol i love the mpg on my 1.8 powered sentra...
i hate getting dusted by family cars...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes, the mpg is fantastic


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

chimmike said:


> yes, the mpg is fantastic


wow u reply fast! oh yah i regret adding a muffler to my car. it's loud and slow now ahah i better add a body kit some time soon so at least it will look fast when it is parked there

anyone know where to get SE-R emblems and stickers cheap?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

damonfong0 said:


> wow u reply fast! oh yah i regret adding a muffler to my car. it's loud and slow now ahah i better add a body kit some time soon so at least it will look fast when it is parked there
> 
> anyone know where to get SE-R emblems and stickers cheap?


nonononononono. nice car....wrong direction.

get a cat back. have a muffler shop bend you an exhaust in X inches (idk what the 1.8 is best at) and get a magnaflow muffler put on. body kits suck and dont make a car look fast at all. your car is not an se-r so why do you want the emblems? they are great little cars and have farrrrrr more TQ than any civic in the same price range.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

pete? said:


> nonononononono. nice car....wrong direction.
> 
> get a cat back. have a muffler shop bend you an exhaust in X inches (idk what the 1.8 is best at) and get a magnaflow muffler put on. body kits suck and dont make a car look fast at all. your car is not an se-r so why do you want the emblems? they are great little cars and have farrrrrr more TQ than any civic in the same price range.


i did get a magnaflow muffler, cuz all i wanted was a bigger exhaust pipe and no sound...
i asked them, is this going to be loud at all? and they said, for this car it will barely make a difference...
after they put it on, my friend said he can hear it a block away and i drive at like 2500 rpm usually... its a little annoying inside too..
if i want to change it back to my stock one it will cost me $30
and i paid $130 with installation for the (either magnaflow or flowmaster i forgot)

and when i think of it, i would feel retarded when i bring the car to a shop and it says SE-R on the outside then they open up the hood and see an engine smaller than a 2 liter coke


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

damonfong0 said:


> and when i think of it, i would feel retarded when i bring the car to a shop and it says SE-R on the outside then they open up the hood and see an engine smaller than a 2 liter coke


exactly.

the reason its so loud is this. you have a very restrictiv pipe size, you have that dumping into a much larger muffler can with the resonator inside it (its not really a muffler) so the muffler is amplifying more than muffling. go to 
www.vrsexhaust.com and get a "tubing kit" for your b15 sentra in a 2inch or 2.25 inch size........idk what size a 1.8 liter uses. then have the magnaflow installed onto the tail pipe and also have the longest res you can fit installed as well. this should give you a few horses and it will mello out your tinny exhaust tone and give it a lower deeper base tone.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

pete? said:


> exactly.
> 
> the reason its so loud is this. you have a very restrictiv pipe size, you have that dumping into a much larger muffler can with the resonator inside it (its not really a muffler) so the muffler is amplifying more than muffling. go to
> www.vrsexhaust.com and get a "tubing kit" for your b15 sentra in a 2inch or 2.25 inch size........idk what size a 1.8 liter uses. then have the magnaflow installed onto the tail pipe and also have the longest res you can fit installed as well. this should give you a few horses and it will mello out your tinny exhaust tone and give it a lower deeper base tone.



sounds complicated.. how much will it cost?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

http://www.vrsexhaust.com/TUBING_KITS/NISSAN_TK/nissan_tk.html - scroll down to "sentra 00-03" and look at the first kit "ALUMINIZIED, 2.25 INCH, TUBING KIT"

grab a muffler with no tip. for the sleeper look and no one will know your packin. or keep you muffler.

your looking at a few hundred if you keep your muffler. its not to bad and you gain a few horses+better gas mileage.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

damonfong0 said:


> how much do you think it is from the dealership?
> 
> ...  is there haggleing with headlights at dealerships? :thumbup:


i would guess around 300 something from them. they can go down in price a little usually, but not much


----------



## kenroe25 (Jul 1, 2005)

Dude totally should have went with the spec v 2.5 liters, 6 speed plus all the extras your 1.8 special edition has. i got my 'of spev v fully loaded with a sunroof for $15,000 brand spanking new and my msrp was $22,800,and i don't regret it one bit.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

kenroe25 said:


> Dude totally should have went with the spec v 2.5 liters, 6 speed plus all the extras your 1.8 special edition has. i got my 'of spev v fully loaded with a sunroof for $15,000 brand spanking new and my msrp was $22,800,and i don't regret it one bit.


omfg!!! i need u to help me haggle one day!! =D
after i learn to drive manual i will get a spec-v it looks fukin nice...


----------



## SCORPIO (Dec 13, 2004)

E-Bay has a 2.5 6-Speed with everything current bid 1,000 you should check it out. it fits 02+


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

SCORPIO said:


> E-Bay has a 2.5 6-Speed with everything current bid 1,000 you should check it out. it fits 02+


ebay? o.0
im scared of used, its only new for me.. =D


----------

